# Amitryptyline to desensitise the bowels



## IBS must die (May 2, 2010)

I have heard that Amitryptyline is good for a sensitive bowel, as it desensitises itIs this true or fallacy?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on what you mean by "desensitize".It effects the nerves that control and sense the gut. One effect is that it can block inappropriate pain signals. So someone stabs you in the gut you will still feel it, but it turns the "volume knob" down a bit so the normal functioning of the gut no longer triggers pain signals.So it basically makes the signal to noise ration better, if that makes sense to you. So you don't get all the static making a lot of noise but still let the signals you want your brain to hear through.


----------



## IBS must die (May 2, 2010)

Thanks - That's what I meanCheersNick


----------

